# 18 or 19 DIY Elk Hunt



## nickclements29 (May 10, 2017)

I have just recently been inspired to plan a DIY elk hunt for 2018 or 2019. I have a couple of buddies that have already told me that if i plan it they are in. 

As of right now, my plan is to do it the "$1,000 Randy Newberg" way since I recently had a baby and it seems more fun. My initial thoughts are to plan for Colorado or Idaho. 

Just looking to see if anyone has experience planning a DIY elk (or any western) hunt that they could give some advice, tips, or tricks. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mmcneil (May 11, 2017)

Pm sent. 
Also go and join this forum.  Lots of advice and help. Also watch Randy's pod cast on how he breaks down cyber scouting before he gets to an area. 
www.onyourownadventures.com


----------



## nickclements29 (May 11, 2017)

Thanks! I will definitely sign up and start doing some additional research!


----------



## C.Killmaster (May 12, 2017)

Colorado has free hunt planners via phone.  They can help you select the unit to apply for based on what you're looking for (either-sex or bull, rifle or muzzleloader, etc.) and how many points (or lack thereof) you have.  I did all the legwork myself for this coming fall before I found out about the hunt planners.  I put together a spreadsheet containing all the either-sex hunts, percent chance of drawing with zero points, and percent hunter success on killing bulls and cows.  We applied for a unit with 100% chance with no points for the first rifle hunt that averaged over 30% hunter success.  All the hunt and draw stats are on the CPW website.  We're flying out there next week just to check out the unit since flights were so cheap.

The hunt planner number is 303-291-7526.


----------



## Mac (May 13, 2017)

mmcneil said:


> Pm sent.
> Also go and join this forum.  Lots of advice and help. Also watch Randy's pod cast on how he breaks down cyber scouting before he gets to an area.
> www.onyourownadventures.com



Thanks for the link,  I joined


----------



## nickclements29 (May 15, 2017)

C.Killmaster said:


> Colorado has free hunt planners via phone.  They can help you select the unit to apply for based on what you're looking for (either-sex or bull, rifle or muzzleloader, etc.) and how many points (or lack thereof) you have.  I did all the legwork myself for this coming fall before I found out about the hunt planners.  I put together a spreadsheet containing all the either-sex hunts, percent chance of drawing with zero points, and percent hunter success on killing bulls and cows.  We applied for a unit with 100% chance with no points for the first rifle hunt that averaged over 30% hunter success.  All the hunt and draw stats are on the CPW website.  We're flying out there next week just to check out the unit since flights were so cheap.
> 
> The hunt planner number is 303-291-7526.




Our plan was to just get an OTC tag but I may end up doing exactly what you did. Let us know if you find anything interesting next week.


----------



## ben300win (May 16, 2017)

Randy is a super nice guy. I really like how he hunts like a regular Joe. However after going on several elk hunts both guided and DIY, there is no way you can elk hunt for 1000.00 from Georgia unless you don't buy a license. Lol. One tag is about 660.00. Not trying to bust your bubble either on your buddies. Y'all need to set up an acct at the bank. Each person that says they are gonna go needs to put that 1000.00 in that acct. Then you will have guys that will for sure go. I have planned many DIY hunts where I have had 10 people say they were going for sure and only 5 or so show up. Work....wife.... Kids.....time off....money. all excuses I've heard. Good luck. If you need any info PM me and I will be more than willing to share info.


----------



## Darkhorse (May 16, 2017)

I went on several elk hunts back in the 90's. I figured on spending $1500. for the license, gas out there and back, and for motels. I would always drive by myself.
That amount will be higher now.
Any guide fees would be added on to that cost.

What are you planning on staying in? The weather can get nasty sometimes so plan for it.
How are you going to get around? 4wd, ATV? If you go on a later hunt the roads on public or BLM land will really get rutted out if there has been any wet weather.
A lot of places will have no natural anchors for a winch but you can get portable anchors.
Some of the best hunting is after a couple of high country snow storms get the elk moving down to winter range.
I've talked to several Colorado biologists, some are helpful, some not so, but many will tell you where the wintering grounds are located.
Kiowa Outfitters http://kiowahunting.com/public-license-agreement/  He has a plan that you use his outfitter number for the draw which really increases your chances. This is in New Mexico.
I drew a license to hunt with him one year but wasn't able to go.
I know a lot of people disagree but Elk Hunting is what magnums were developed for. It's simple, bullets from a magnum fly faster, shoot flatter and hit harder. I have taken bulls with both my 7mm Rem. Magnum and my .300 Win. Mag. I prefer the .300 for elk. But that's only if one can become proficient with the magnums. Marksmanship is the important factor. 
Good Luck. Wish I could go with you.


----------



## nickclements29 (May 17, 2017)

Sorry, I may have mislead. The $1,000 is mainly just in reference to a specific article he wrote about doing a DIY elk hunt (http://www.rmef.org/TheHunt/Before/PlanforGrand.aspx). I was more expecting to spend around $1,500 a piece. 

The plan (as of right now) is to camp, take a lot of pre-cooked home meals, and process our own game to minimize the extra expenses. I have one buddy that is 100% committed so that's how I am going to plan for splitting costs. We will take either of our trucks, which are both 4x4, but we obviously plan to walk more than drive once we get there. Colorado seems to be the closer and easier for an OTC tag but we may try for a limited tag and use OTC as a back up. We don't have any plans to use an outfitter this first year but may look into it for future hunts. I really appreciate the help and input!


----------



## Uptonongood (May 17, 2017)

Not sure where you live in Georgia but much of the land out west has wrinkles.  Get into good physical shape by walking while carrying your pack and a 10lb weight in your hand.  Walk hills every chance you get, too.  Elk hunting is tough work and if you kill one, well, that's when the fun really starts. 

Just being in the West is exciting, I wish you a great hunt and look forward to reading about your experience!


----------



## deers2ward (May 20, 2017)

ben300win said:


> .... Not trying to bust your bubble either on your buddies. Y'all need to set up an acct at the bank. Each person that says they are gonna go needs to put that 1000.00 in that acct. Then you will have guys that will for sure go. I have planned many DIY hunts where I have had 10 people say they were going for sure and only 5 or so show up. Work....wife.... Kids.....time off....money. all excuses I've heard. ...



That's a great idea Ben

Ive got a couple of friends who have been talking for years about what they are going to do next year. I finally went on a trip last year, thanks to their talk getting me fired up. I scored on that trip and now have booked an epic trip for next year. Meanwhile they are still talking and haven't done a thing.  All talk, no action. You will find out soon enough which of your friends is in this category...hopefully none. 

I highly recommend you check out this forum:

http://www.rokslide.com/forums/forum50/


----------



## ben300win (May 20, 2017)

Nick I have tried to reply to you via PM and it doesn't seem to be working. You can call me at 404-273-399seven


----------



## ben300win (May 20, 2017)

Camping is a way to go cheaper, but sometimes you plan to camp and hunt in say spot A and the elk are 10 miles away at spot B. Also you are going to have to deal with other hunters that hunt the same area. We had a great spot where we saw elk every year, but there were other hunters that would beat us up the hill and spook everything out of the country. 

I would suggest you camp near a road, so that if you need to drive to a different spot, you can. Jim Deeming puts out a web book called DIY elk hunting. Good read. I agree with above on the 7mag and 300mag as being great elk calibers. You need good bonded bullets to go with them as well. Do not shoot ballistic tip or Target bullets! You need to have good glass and good boots that are broken in well before your hunt. Synthetic underwear is a must. Good rain gear too as you will hunt in lots of different conditions. Spend a lot of time at the range shooting from true field positions. Don't even think about shooting prone. I'm sure I missed a good bit of stuff.


----------



## Elkhntr (May 23, 2017)

Get in shape. When you think you're in shape..... Work HARDER!You don't want to put this much into a trip and come up short because you weren't ready. Elk hunting is TOUGH!
$1500 ain't enough. Double that. You can always come home with money in your pocket. Don't start out short on anything! Be Prepared!


----------



## ben300win (May 23, 2017)

Forgot to mention. Apply for 1st or 4th season in Colorado. Both are either sex in most areas. They also limit the number of hunters in an area. I prefer 1st season as there aren't any deer hunters on that hunt. Sometimes you can catch them bugleing too. A hard earned DIY cow elk is as good as any rag horn bull.


----------



## C.Killmaster (May 23, 2017)

nickclements29 said:


> Our plan was to just get an OTC tag but I may end up doing exactly what you did. Let us know if you find anything interesting next week.



We found snow, lots of it!  It really impacted our scouting, 10,300 ft. elevation is as high up as we could get.  We were hoping to get to the top of the mesa at over 11,000, but it just got too dangerous on those slopes.  Most all the critters were down lower and we saw 100+ cow elk, tons of mule deer, a couple dozen bighorns, and some antelope.  It will probably be a 3 mile hike climbing 2,000 feet to our spike camp and hunting a mile or so from that.  We're looking at renting some llamas to ease the packing.


----------

